# Adobe Updater on Snow Leopard [Fix]



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2009)

Thought I'd pass this simple fix on to those that use (or will be using) other Adobe products on Snow Leopard. The Adobe Updater doesn't work on a clean install of SL because an Adobe folder has the wrong permissions,


"Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Adobe" has insufficient access rights. The "admin" group only has 'Read' permissions but it needs 'Write' permissions as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Nik. Oddly, it worked ok first time on mine, so I'll remain mystified.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 25, 2009)

Time to update your profile then Victoria  (1'.5 -&gt; 1'.6)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

My Mac Pro's still on 1'.5 at the moment. Peak of season seemed like a silly time to make major changes! Both laptops are now 1'.6.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Sep 25, 2009)

Upgrades seem ok, I think it's just clean installs that have the issue. (but I expect there could be exceptions)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 25, 2009)

I do like to be the exception... main laptop was a clean install.


----------

